# No Feedback What's the deal?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey what up with everyone? There have been some changes to the forum and I haven't gotten any feedback from anyone. I would really like to hear everyones thoughts on the new look to the forums. Also would like to get some feedback on new forum ideas? Let me know please.

Thanks!

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]om


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Love the new look. As for forum ideas, what about a cookbook review forum?


----------

